# Saw a nice Darkroom kit for sale.



## lankford (Feb 17, 2004)

If I had the money I would get this.

http://cgi.aol.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBay...5378&category=29985&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1


----------

